# Techo Sounds ?



## Xeal87 (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo. Bin relativ neu im bereich Musik am Pc (selber machen). Welches Program könnt ihr mir empfelen um Dinge, wie z.B. den Hintergrundsound dieser seite zu machen: http://www.webdiod.com/
Also ich möcht gern was in richtung Techno usw. machen
danke


----------



## jore (17. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wenn du Musik wirklich selber machen und nicht einfach nur diverse Schnippsel aneinanderhängen möchtest (sowas wie Magix MusicMaker), dann kann ich dir Skale empfehlen. Es ist ein sogenannter Tracker, der aber ziemlich viel zu bieten hat. z.B.: Synth VSTI Instruments Support, FX Routing (DirectX FX) usw.. Nach ein bisschen Einarbeitungszeit (wie bei jedem neuen Programm) bekommt man schon recht gute Ergebnisse. Was vielleicht noch ganz sinnvoll wäre, sind Sampling CDs. Skale ist Freeware.
Meine zweite Empfehlung geht an Fruity Loops. Dieses Programm ist jedoch Kommerziell. Es setzt mehr auf virtuelle Synthese, braucht daher auch mehr Rechenleistung.
Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen.


Gruss

jore


----------

